# The history bug has been going around I think I may have been bit!



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2014)

In the beginning of September my wife and I attended a marriage seminar. We were both impacted pretty heavily by the weekend. We learned that the presenter (Dr Rick Marks of livethelife.org) was a huge civil war buff. My wife suggested that I make him one if the PSI civil war themed pens as a gift. I said sure! I took it a bit further and came here to WB in search of historical wood tied to the civil war. @shadetree_1 hooked me up with some cypress from poles used to take cotton barges in and out of the rivers. I got a referral to a guy who had oak from the crib dam in Fredericksburg VA. (Sorry I forgot who gave me this referral but it was an awesome referral) The best source I found was wood from a white oak tree tied to General Stonewall Jackson. During the winter of 1862-1863 he camped in an open field and went to this oak tree to pray. It is documented that he also prayed there with his 15,000 man army as well. This tree became known as the "stonewall prayer tree" by the locals. For a small fortune I was able to get 6 pen blanks from this tree all stabilized with certs of authenticity. I was also able to get a small piece of the crib dam oak from Fredericksburg. I made a pen from each of the 3 sources and had enough material to make a box/desk stand from the crib dam oak for the pen I will be sending to Dr Marks. He will be getting the brushed satan finish wrapped with the stonewall prayer tree wood. Thru my searches I also located a source of broken gun stocks for the 1861 Springfield rifle which was the primary rifle used by both the union and confederate armies during the war. That material hasn't arrived yet but I had the prayer tree wood and wood to make the box so I cranked them out yesterday. 

For those who aren't familiar with the psi kit, it is a replica of sorts. The tip is the .44 cal bullet from the colt revolver used during the war. The cap is the .58 caliber bullet used in the 1861 Springfield and the clip on the pen is the rifle itself. 

This was a super fun project for me both from learning a little history and because I know he will be ecstatic when he receives the gift.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 15


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome Greg !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> He will be getting the brushed satan finish



I see what you did there....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2014)

No seriously...very cool. Awesome job man...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 5, 2014)

Nicely done!

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 6, 2014)

Very cool and awesome stories

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 6, 2014)

Great pen and box, and even better story!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> Great pen and box, and even better story!


I figured using a southern general I'd be ok, but had I used a Ulysses Grant prayer tree wood you southern guys probably wouldn't have not taken it so lightly!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 6, 2014)

Very fine work on search and getting the pieces and super nice pens and box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Extremely kind gesture! What a terrific example of paying it forward. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2014)

Greg those are truly gorgeous. Great story and gesture and your wife was involved because it was her suggestion. Good stuff all around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Great stuff all the way around! I like it all. Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Oct 8, 2014)

Greg great job man. Did you get your Jackson blanks from Roger Chandler? I know he's one of the main guys involved in that project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 8, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Greg great job man. Did you get your Jackson blanks from Roger Chandler? I know he's one of the main guys involved in that project.


No I got them from a guy on Facebook. His name was Tim.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> but had I used a Ulysses Grant prayer tree wood you southern guys probably wouldn't have not taken it so lightly!



That's true, but not because we would have been offended of his northern origins and allegiance; it's just that we would have been dubious since Grant was of the devil we know he never said a prayer his whole life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's true, but not because we would have been offended of his northern origins and allegiance; it's just that we would have been dubious since Grant was of the devil we know he never said a prayer his whole life.


LOL! I never thought of it that way..... I remember in my WTB thread some of our southern members holding some (in jest) very old grudges against us yankees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> LOL! I never thought of it that way..... I remember in my WTB thread some of our southern members holding some (in jest) very old grudges against us yankees.



Not in the least. 

But as for your antecedents . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2014)

We still love you, Greg. You can't help where you live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> We still love you, Greg. You can't help where you live.


The feelings mutual Henry! **under my breath** Dam rebels....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Dam rebels....



Again, not in the least. We believe dams are damn useful and we have always been pro dam (we even like beaver).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Again, not in the least. We believe dams are damn useful and we have always been pro dam (we even like beaver).


We do indeed like beaver... they are great fun to shoot!


----------



## Brink (Oct 9, 2014)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

This was my last box of goodies. I was expecting only 1 stock but got 4. I called the guy I got them from right away to thank him for his generosity. He explained that the 2 on the left were confederate used and the others were union issued. These were all made way before the war but did see battle. I wish I had 50 kits on hand and a few days to spare to turn them all right away. It is truly a special feeling having all of this stuff around can't say I have ever felt this way in all my years of woodworking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2014)

Be careful with the ones on the right, Greg. They look weak and will likely crack under pressure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 9, 2014)

What's up with that one on the right? It looks like it would have been one of the old coffee grinder guns


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 9, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> What's up with that one on the right? It looks like it would have been one of the old coffee grinder guns


I am not very well in tune with the various weapons from the period. I had asked about that when I talked with the guy earlier today. Apparently it was where some of the cleaning tools went for the gun.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh ok. Makes since


----------

